# Turkey Creek Hazards



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Other than the constant reeds, willows, and avoidable piles of wood, there are three hazards of note:

I believe it's in Checker, the 2nd(ish) bigger drop; there's a big construction road sign right in the middle of the river. From above, all you see is the metal posts (feet) sticking up but once you're past it, you can read the whole thing. Go to either side, NOT the middle. The right was definitely the best line.

LOG ACROSS THE RIVER: Just a little past halfway, you can't really see it until it's almost too late. I was in the drop before I saw it and grabbed a big branch hanging over the river and climbed out. The log is just a couple inches above river-level and there is no way over or under it. This could be potentially lethal if you were to float into it.

At the Take-out: You can see it from where you park the car at 248. If you run the dam, there's a nasty strainer/jumble of wood in the trestle for the pipeline on the right immediately below the dam. All the current is pushing into the strainer so make your move strong if you are running this.

Be Safe. SYOTR.

COUNT

P.S. Pictures are coming.


----------

